# KNOPPIX und telnets



## ShinmA (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte mit KNOPPIX (v3.3) einen Telnets server aufsetzten,
aber ich habe das problemdas dabei immer die meldung Connection refused kommt.
Ich habe gehört das Linux einen "Tunnel" baut sodass vom port 23 alles auf den port 992 zu sicherheis´ts zwecken übertregen wird.
deswegen habe ich es mit dem Port 992 ausprobiert aber es hat trotzdem nicht gefunzt.

Wisst ihr wie ich das lösen kann?

danke imvoraus, ShinmA


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShinmA _
> *Hallo,
> ich möchte mit KNOPPIX (v3.3) einen Telnets server aufsetzten,
> aber ich habe das problemdas dabei immer die meldung Connection refused kommt.
> ...



Telnet wird wohl standardmässig nicht aktiviert sein. Ist heutzutage auch Quatsch, da es SSH gibt was in einem nicht unerheblichen Masse sicherer ist.

Also nutz ssh, der sollte wohl auch bei KNOPPIX standardmässig laufen:

ssh [host]


----------



## ShinmA (2. Dezember 2003)

ja, ssh zu starten war ja kein problem. aber ich wollt halt mal Telnet machen.
Telnet server habe ich gestartet. und eigentlich sollte auchalles laufen, aber tuts irgenwie leider nicht :-/


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ShinmA _
> *ja, ssh zu starten war ja kein problem. aber ich wollt halt mal Telnet machen.
> Telnet server habe ich gestartet. und eigentlich sollte auchalles laufen, aber tuts irgenwie leider nicht :-/ *



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Telnet Port gesperrt ist.

Sorry wenn ich darauf rumreite:
Telnet ist veraltet
Telnet ist unsicher
Telnet gehört verboten

Telnet überträgt Passwoerter in klartext, das gehört einfach in der heutigen Zeit verboten.


----------

